# Best car racing games to play with logitech momo?



## Funtoss (Apr 3, 2011)

What are some of the best car racing games to play with logitech momo?


----------



## specks (Apr 4, 2011)

Try Dirt 2...im not sure it will work with racing wheels though..


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nascar 2k1 was a great sim racing game if you can find it there are some actual leagues. 

This is great as well . Cost some money but it is as real as it gets and the Momo is made for this. I used to have a blast doing this.
http://www.iracing.com/


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 4, 2011)

okay thanks, will try all the games 
if you have any other good ones then please let me know
thanks


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 4, 2011)

what about nfs and its friends


----------



## AsRock (Apr 4, 2011)

F1 2001 and newer GTR 2 ( realistic ). but ya should e=be able to play any.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 4, 2011)

Oldie but goldie Need for Speed: Porsche 2000. The feel is pretty good on it. One of the best racing games for a steering wheel.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 4, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Oldie but goldie Need for Speed: Porsche 2000. The feel is pretty good on it. One of the best racing games for a steering wheel.



It's the best NFS game to date imo. All though last time i tried that game age shows as if i remember right you could only have low resolutions and obviously no widesreen.  The highest res i could get was 1024 or some were around that but maybe that was coursed by using a widescreen TV .


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 4, 2011)

Had that same wheel, and the games I played with it:
- F1 2010
- Dirt2
- GRID

all worked well with the weel, though GRID sometimes had hiccups where it didn't seem like it was recognising the wheel.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 4, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Had that same wheel, and the games I played with it:
> - F1 2010
> - Dirt2
> - GRID
> ...



F1 2010  good then ?.. Never got it due to having t o dig up the wheel and still have the crazy realistic options still like F1 2000\1 ?.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 4, 2011)

AsRock said:


> F1 2010  good then ?.. Never got it due to having t o dig up the wheel and still have the crazy realistic options still like F1 2000\1 ?.



Opinions vary wildly.

Basically, it's not an F1 sim, you miss alot of data, but it's generally a good racing game with F1 cars.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 4, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Opinions vary wildly.
> 
> Basically, it's not an F1 sim, you miss alot of data, but it's generally a good racing game with F1 cars.




Ahh yes it was done by codemasters  maybe that all so turned me off the game too.  but  video's make it look fun to play..


----------



## KingPing (Apr 4, 2011)

*Race 07: (plus expansions: GTR Evolution, Race On, STCC the game, STCC 2) 
Sim racer, very competitive AI, demos and game on Steam

*Raceroom: (FREE game, same as Race 07, only 2 cars: Camaro race car and F1 car, only hockenheim) go here: http://www.raceroom.net/specials/rrg-download-center/

*NFS Shift 2: Almost a sim racer, fun game though, some circuits are inaccurate, but nice selection of cars, Nurburgring Nordschleife and panorama (Australia) are wider (i call them noob friendly) than the real ones, Nurb has noob carrousel (the one in GTR evo or GT5 is more accurate)

*Grid: same as NFS shift 2, Le mans circuit is twice as wide as the real one in some sectors (almost to the point it's ridiculous), no car customization as NFS Shift 2

*Dirt 1,2,3*: 3 not released yet, mix of arcade and sim rally racer

Those are the ones i've played, and i recommend Race 07 with GTR evo expansion and NFS Shift 2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dirt 2
Grid
Big Rigs


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dirt 2
> Grid
> *Big Rigs*



Don't forget to get the patch.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmm, i havent tried dirt 2 and grid and gtr2 yet


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 5, 2011)

gtr2 is VERY sim it a shame there's no Forza on pc or xbox support for that awesome wheel


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 5, 2011)

GTR2 is a few years old now, but it was great when I had a semi'ish good rig about 3-4 years ago, you could run it at full settings on a decent computer now. Highly recommend it and im sure it would work fine with your wheel.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 5, 2011)

I'v used mine with dirt 2, but it takes some major tweaking to get it to work right...


FYI, mine is FS due to me being lazy and not wanting to take a shelf out every time I use it. Check my FS add.


----------



## Goodman (Apr 5, 2011)

Grand Prix Legend 

Video of the game
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSmg0In8x2U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpWDg-w_sKw&feature=related

It is a old game but it as been updated/patch & mod for over a decade 
At first the game needed a P1 166mhz but now you need a min. of 2Ghz CPU & a good graphic card...

Best sim of all time according to many & you get lots of on line (multi-player) racing , tracks & more...

You can download the Demo from 2004 which was a remake of the original demo but with all the patch add-on 
The "demo"  is in fact the full game with only 2 tracks in which you can add more tracks later on on this site --> http://gpltd.bcsims.com/?ir=Comments

"Demo" 2004 (there is a new one out but don't know where to d/l)
http://www.gamershell.com/download_6101.shtml

Some info 
http://gpllinks.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prix_Legends

Anyhow just throw that in if you want to try the game with your wheel (yes it works with the game) my dad is big on the game but as for me , i find it to difficult to master without crashing the car


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone tried need for speed shift 2 yet? i heard its good?? should i get it when it comes out? and btw i like all these games you guys posted, was watching the gameplays for it on youtube.

so far these are the games i might get:

Dirt 2
NFS shift 2
grid - maybe
F1 2010 and maybe nfs hot pursuit


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 6, 2011)

When it comes out? Shift 2 Unleashed is already out.


----------



## caleb (Apr 6, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Oldie but goldie Need for Speed: Porsche 2000. The feel is pretty good on it. One of the best racing games for a steering wheel.



I agree. Really realistic feeling.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 7, 2011)

i might buy it then!! 

is nfs porsche 2000 really that good?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 7, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i might buy it then!!
> 
> is nfs porsche 2000 really that good?



If possible pick it up secondhand as compatibility maybe questionable.    It's a great game with upgrades so none if this ramming every thing around the corner as it cost after the race.

When i was using a wheel with it back then you could tell if the car was losing grip which gave a great sense of control within reason.

Only thing i hated about the game was the cars as i don't like porsche but this game ruled with the sence of control, upgrades and the of track maps.

Now if only they could make a GTR 3 with the same kind of maps were you find ya self in the middle of no were country roads or even in a more industeral area were the roads are more narrow..

O yeah game makers need to stop thinking graphics  are what we need but really all we need is a porsche 2011\12 or even with other cars.

I had it when it was released and i got it again after i moved to the US and got it again which i found i got  resolution issue's.  I got mine from EB and not sure if you have one of those cool places as even here they are getting hard to find and Gamestop are getting rid of them slowly as there PC game policy allows selling of secondhand games.  So basicly they used EB games to make some thing of them selfs and came up  with gamestop to replace what really made them what they are today.


----------



## caleb (May 16, 2011)

You can always run a VM for it if there are compatibility issues


----------

